# Question about Rescues?



## harlowsmom (Feb 25, 2007)

I have some questions for those of you that are active in rescues...

Does your rescue have any strict requirements about people adopting? Is there an age restriction? Do you adopt to people who work fulltime of have young kids?

Just curious how different rescues operate!

And for those of you that do fostering, is it hard to say goodbye to the dogs? I think my husband is afraid I wouldn't be able to let them go


----------



## KatzNK9 (Feb 27, 2007)

I'm not involved with rescue organizations but I do intend to be a "failed foster home" sometime within the next 6 months or so (as soon as Ozzy is a little older & further into his obedience training ... maybe after he gains his first title).

I figure if I plan to fail as a foster home in advance, nobody will be surprised that they'd have to pry my cold, dead hands off of any dog who enters my home to get them back ... and, if the almost impossible happens, that I can't make it work with my foster dog, I won't take the guilt of it to my grave if I've found the perfect loving, forever home in the meantime.

After I actually have a 2nd dog, I think I could foster without too much distress if I knew the new home was the perfect match.


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

Our rescue will adopt to working families,the only way we dont adopt to families is if both work 10-14 hours a day, as for kids if under the age of 5 we wont... Some dogs are harder to let go than others...... I have have plenty of fosters and some just grow on you more than others..... I really havent had a bad foster..... I have failed twice... And Lexie who just left last week could have been fail #3, she was a real hard one to give up.....


----------



## Sunshine Goldens (Oct 31, 2005)

We don't have any hard and fast rules for the most part - we evaluate each app on a case by case basis. We do look at how much time a family has to give a dog who needs it - FT working families don't often want to adopt a super energetic young dog who still needs lots of training so it's usually not an issue. We will only adopt to families with little kids if we have a dog who has a history of living with little kids and if we have been able to meet the kids and see how they and the parents interact with a dog.

I failed fostering twice...but have fostered many, many dogs in between. I have 6 dogs here now so the Inn is full - but I miss fostering, I really, really love it.


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

HBGRR has guidelines that they like to follow, but the most important part of the whole adoption to them is the "fit". On Skyler, our first rescue, they did a very intensive home evaluation and asked good, pointed questions of myself and my wife. Jody even kinda talked me out of one adoption of a female because she was so worried about pollen in Sacramento and the allergies the dog had she wanted to place her in a forever home in the SF Bay area. Gotta do meet & greets at the Sanctuary if you already have a dog....etc.. I personally cannot foster. I do not have the ability to love, nurture, guide and bond with them and then place them into a forever home.(I know---I'm selfish--but at least I know that about myself) My deepest respect goes to those that do foster because without them almost every rescue group would fail.


----------

